# Mambi vs Myra



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Location: Forest lands of Nomadikós

This is a fight between Mambi, a portal-opening cat, and Myra, Princess of the Dásos pack.

Who will win, the cat, or the coyote? The feline or the canine?

Let the battle begin!

Choose a winner! Mambi was voted to win so far. Looking at this, I decided to stop the vote not and just have Mambi win, given that seems to be the more popular character!

THE WINNER IS MAMBI!


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2020)

<_the air shimmers slightly as a hole opens in space and the smiling black cat emerges, eyes glowing. He observes his opponent carefully taking stock of the apparent weapons strapped to the coyote as he plans his first move> 
_
Good luck, sunshine! <_the cat bows over his tail in respect_> I think we should start with THIS! <_as the coyote ready herself, a small hole appears in front of the cat. He reaches in and his arm disappears, just as you feel a pressure along your back. You turn  suddenly to see a small hole behind you and the limp broken bowstring hanging from your bow, the cat's claws pulling back in his retracting paw as the holes close and the cat laughs loudly> _Hope you have a spare!!!

<_he suddenly launches himself directly away from the coyote, and at the last second opens a portal and dives in. Instantly he comes crashing down on the coyote from above, knocking her over before she can react but otherwise not harming her at all. He giggles and rolls to the side, then flips to his feet with an uproarious laugh, his claws fully extended as he waves his arched back playfully...his glowing eyes never leaving the coyote as she picks herself up and gathers herself.>
_
This is great! You're going to be a fun play toy!!! <_giggles maniacally_>


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Myra rolled her eyes at this. "So immature." She brought out her blades and charged at the cat. A play toy? No, she wasn't going let some cat of mischief stop her. No, a broken bow meant nothing. With the bow broken, she essentially had a string on a stick, but she knew a good use for this. For the meantime, she swung her blades at the cat, moving in carefully planned hits, not one was untargeted.


----------



## Mambi (May 5, 2020)

<_the cat laughs at the swings of the blades, to him they appear as if in slow motion. While difficult, he dives between them carefully, ducks low as a horizontal swing passes over him, then jumps in a back flip, his tail slapping the coyote's helmet visor as his back claws scrape the steel with a loud squeal. He lands on his feet and immediately rolls away laughing as she re-steadies herself> _That's the problem with armour...slows you down just _thaaaaat_ much!

BTW, love that beautiful waterfall in the distance!<_he laughs as a small portal suddenly opens in between her and the cat, and a torrent of freezing cold water smashes into her knocking her back sputtering. The hole closes and the water stops as the cat laughs even harder...>_


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

"Yes, quite refreshing. I needed a quick sip after that affair. Well, kitty, tell me if this feels nice." She stabbed her bladed into a leaf and lightly tapped the cat in different areas. Was she messing with him? No, this was a different sort of thing. "Poison ivy makes concentration a challenge, did you know that?"


----------



## Mambi (May 6, 2020)

<_the cat grins and starts to open a portal as the stinging and itching starts to affect him. He tries to open another portal but yelps slightly as his fur seems to be crawling and stinging him, the portal closing on it's own, as you smile at the success of your plan. He starts scratching with his back paws while nodding towards you> _Hmmm, clever girl, I admit! <touches head thoughtfully> Well done...not bad...<_the cat sees a pile of bentonite clay off to the side of the battle and sprinting towards it, dives into it frantically. The itching and stinging start to subside as he strolls back into the battlefield> _

Know your battlefield and your enemy...you read Sun Tzu also I see! <_the cat giggles as the itching fades to a manageable level, as he plots how to attack the coyote next. Finally managing to open a stable portal, he dives into it and returns seconds later, soaking wet> _You're right, that waterfall *was *refreshing! By the way, you *do* realize that I could drop the whole thing on your head in a second, right? Or a lava flow maybe? <giggle> All I need to do is find a patch of ivy and maybe I can give you a taste of your own medicine? <_smiles wickedly_> But you're _far _too much fun for that! <_shakes his body to try and dry off for second_>

Anyways...<_extends claws and smiles, eyes glowing brightly_>...where were we??? <teehee>


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

Myra realized something this cat was confident, even so, she didn't underestimate what she was facing, this clearly was a dangerous pet. If she had his mate Sky with her, one of his bullets would do it, that or his fighter jet, but she didn't have either of those. Not that she liked killing, she would if she had to, but she really didn't wanna kill anyone.

"Well, what if I just... ROCK  you to sleep?" My tied her bowstring around a rock held the stick with her mouth, swung it around and the rock flew right to towards the cat's head."


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2020)

<_the cat smiles and rolls his eyes as he sees the rock approaching with time to spare. With glowing eyes, a portal opens in the path of the rock and it disappears into the hole. A second later, you feel a rock bounce off your armour loudly from behind_>

Oh I'm having far too much fun to sleep right now! <teehee> But *surely *you have more you can do than just chuck *rocks *at me? <_the cat laughs and opening a portal, reaches into it and pulls back. You see a small container of one of your potions in his paw as you look down and see a shimmering hole silently opened by your waist while you were looking at the cat, which promptly closes_>.

What's this thing? Looks interesting...boom, poof, or other? Let's find out...CATCH! <_the cat tosses the bottle quickly at your feet while you quickly identify it and react_...>


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

The coyote jumped back, she had plenty more bottles, what she was facing was quite a challenge. Perhaps she could think up some sorta tactic. The issue was those portals. Could she hide? Maybe he is unable to find the coyote if he doesn't know where to find her. She didn't know, she decided to take the risk and ran into the forest to hide in a secure location to attempt an attack.


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2020)

<_the cat sees you dart into the forest and smiles wildly_> YES, a chase! It's like you know my soul! I knew you'd be fun!!! <_he laughs and dives into a portal_. _From your hiding place somewhere, you see every few seconds random portals opening in the air as the cat peeks his head out carefully with a grin, sniffs the air and looks around, then retracts in seconds. You look around carefully, knowing that they open in absolute silence, bracing yourself against surprise attack. You watch the cat's searching carefully, studying it to see if there is a pattern, only to discover it's seems as random as the cat appears to be. Still, you note the portals seem to be opening closer and closer in your area...as if the cat is starting to hone in on you slowly..._>


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

She noticed the randomness in the pattern, however, she knew he was getting closer. She ran and waited for the cat to get closer and closer until she grabbed the cat with the teeth and slammed him into the ground at full force. "Cat of chaos, surrender now!"


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2020)

<_the cat looks back from underneath you, surprised at the sudden pinning down of the coyote_> How did you block your scent??? <_his whiskers start twitching as he smells you clearly now_> You ARE a coyote of many tricks yourself it seems! Good to know...I'll have to remember that! One _small _thing though...you grabbed me with your teeth and are now talking to me. That means you're only on TOP of me right now...no grip on me...*big mistake*!!! <_he grins and with a sly wink suddenly kisses you right on the muzzle. During the distraction, he quickly opens a medium-sized hole directly underneath him and falls through it as you catch yourself on the surrounding earth reflexively. The hole quickly closes as the cat drops from the sky several dozen feet away, twisting in mid-air to land on his feet naturally.)
_
<_teeheeheehee_>Now, where did I put my can opener? <_the cat plots ways to get past the coyote's formidable defences, knowing that even *his *claws will not penetrate the metal facing him_>
_

_


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Myra was out of options, this cat clearly was going to win, so she saw no point in fighting him any longer. If this cat was really a threat, she'd fight to her death. The thing was, this was more like a competition they agreed on to see who'd win. The coyote looked happily at the cat.

"Well, I think you clearly are the better of us two in terms of fighting. At my level ability at the moment, I clearly have no chance, so I will gladly call you the winner. I'm honored that I was given the chance to partake in competition with you."


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2020)

<_the cat retracts his claws and bows smiling_> Thank you for the fun...it was truly an honour and a privilege for me too, to fight one as skilled as yourself! <_he opens a portal and reaches into it, pulls out a rose, and hands it to you as it closes_>

If you ever wish to play again, I'd be happy to accommodate! <_with glowing friendly eyes, he opens another larger portal and looks at you_ _inquisitively_> Anywhere you'd like to go, or are you good? <_smiles warmly, his tail relaxed_>


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

The coyote took off the helmet to reveal a sweet looking coyote with a pretty emerald attached to her string hanging on her forehead, a symbol telling other coyotes she was a princess of her pack, this was to identify her since her land didn't exactly have cameras or media to show what she looked like. She gladly took the rose.

"I think I'll stay, I'll be picked up soon. We should stay in contact, you seem fun to know."


----------



## Mambi (May 7, 2020)

Gato said:


> The coyote took off the helmet to reveal a sweet looking coyote with a pretty emerald attached to her string hanging on her forehead, a symbol telling other coyotes she was a princess of her pack, this was to identify her since her land didn't exactly have cameras or media to show what she looked like. She gladly took the rose.
> 
> "I think I'll stay, I'll be picked up soon. We should stay in contact, you seem fun to know."



<_the cat stares for a brief moment entranced by her beauty, then smiles radiantly> _Oh most definitely, contact me anytime! It was fun to play with you, take care! <_the cat dives into the portal as you hear laughter and music coming from within. You watch it close slowly behind him, leaving you to await your transportation while pondering your encounter>_


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Myra waited for a moment until she was picked up by her mate.

"How did it go?"

"Quite an interesting encounter."


----------

